# Surgery Summer Camp



## Andie101

Hy! I just wanted to let you know about the Surgery Summer Camp that will take place in Romania, Europe, this summer. I hope it's ok for me post this, but anyway: Surgery summer Camp is a one week course that takes place in August, in Constanta,a city by the Black Sea in Romania, at the University of Medicine there. It's designed to teach med-students the basics in knots, sutures and other skills that a med student might need. If you want aditional information go to this site:Surgery Summer Camp | Societatea Studenteasca de Chirurgie din Romania.

I'm not making any publicity.I just found out about it from a friend in Holland to and i thought it's such a great idea, since there aren't any other medical camp for med students.


----------



## yieyop

*Hi*

Hi #happy I'm really interested in this program. I hope maybe next year I will apply for it (August 2011)! But I have a problem still, because I'm not european so I have to ask for visa if I wanna join the program #frown and yeah..also book tickets! So? Is it possitle to have your email to keep in touch? I just wanna know when I can apply for the 2011 camp asap! Thanks a lot! #laugh 


PS. Did you join any camps before?


----------

